

Elites keep ruining America - api
http://www.salon.com/2013/08/15/elites_ruin_everything/

======
beloch
He almost had me with him until he claimed that deficit cutting isn't really
necessary while simultaneously taking shots at social security spending and
medicare. Other countries spend more on these while having far smaller
deficits. Admittedly, not being involved in a couple of wars at any given time
does help with the bottom line.

The big problem with the U.S. elite is that they are more concerned with
making decisions that benefit U.S. corporations than the country as a whole.
By that rubric, the U.S. performed admirably throughout the 2008 financial
crisis. Goldman Sachs is doing better than ever! It's a shame you can't buy
stocks in cities though. If anyone on capitol hill owned stocks in Detroit the
city would probably have been bailed out by now!

~~~
a3n
There is actually at least one city that has created an index fund of local
businesses. I think the focus is on residents investing, but there's no reason
why everyone couldn't do it. I heard/read of it within the last few weeks, but
I can't find a link now.

